# Saltwater lights?



## TNBCgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I just recently converted my 24 gallon nanocube from saltwater to freshwater. I would like to keep the lighting fixture I was using. It is an ocean revive light. It's a programmable led light. Can I use it? What do I need to change on the settings to make it planted tank friendly?

Thanks!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Saltwater tank lights are almost always heavy on the blue part of the spectrum, and very lacking on the red end of the spectrum. Some people like the appearance of a planted tank with that type of lighting, but many of us, including me, find it very unattractive. It tends to do a very poor job of showing off the plant and fish colors. If it is a light designed for a reef tank, it will also be much too bright for a planted tank, leading to endless algae problems. But, it will grow plants.


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

Welcome to APC, TNBCgirl! 

I agree with hoppy. Sorry you may need a new light.


----------



## Mermy17 (Jun 2, 2017)

If you have control of the led colors on the light you may be able to use it.

The lights that I have over my reef tanks have the ability to control each individual led color so I can use only whites and reds and cut all the others.

Run only whites and reds. Use the blues on low percentage for moonlighting.

the other issue is the kelvin ratings. Most reef lights are 10,000k and up and plants are generally 6000k-7000k at most.


----------

